# Patent: More Work Being Done on Organic Sensors



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 24, 2018)

```
Are organic sensors the next big thing in sensor technology? They could be. Canon along with other companies continue to put resources into their development</p>
<p><strong>US Patent <a href="http://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?PageNum=0&docid=20180138432">20180138432</a> from <a href="https://www.canonnews.com/canon-patent-application-more-details-on-a-organic-sensor">Canon News</a>:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Canon continues to research organic photo electric elements, this one goes into a little more details, and discusses an actual sensor more so than prior patent applications. <a href="https://www.canonnews.com/canon-patent-application-more-details-on-a-organic-sensor">Read more…</a></p></blockquote>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## takesome1 (May 25, 2018)

I do not remember ever hearing this term before.
Is this like the local farmers market?
I am all for sensors made without man made fertilizers, antibiotics and insecticides.


----------



## BeenThere (May 25, 2018)

takesome1 said:


> I do not remember ever hearing this term before.
> Is this like the local farmers market?
> I am all for sensors made without man made fertilizers, antibiotics and insecticides.


Similar term to Organic LEDs I suppose, which are all the rage in tv and telephone screens these days. Organic chemistry usually means carbon is in the compound.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 25, 2018)

takesome1 said:


> I do not remember ever hearing this term before.
> Is this like the local farmers market?
> I am all for sensors made without man made fertilizers, antibiotics and insecticides.


Organic sensors and led's have been under development for a long time. Many billions of dollars have been thrown at organic led's and not we actually see them moving into mainstream.

You can check out patents
2007-088033
2010-183060
This patent improves one aspect of organic sensor technology by reducing dark current. Its pretty technical but simply put, its a method of insulating layers. Its so subtle and thin that spotting use of the patent in a competing product may be difficult once the sensor sandwich is bonded together.

"DESCRIPTION OF THE EMBODIMENTS
[0017] The present disclosure relates to a reduction in dark
current in a photoelectric conversion element including a
photoelectric conversion layer containing an organic compound.
Separation of electric charges generated between two
types of organic compounds in a photoelectric conversion
layer can be suppressed to reduce dark current."


----------



## dak723 (May 25, 2018)

Perhaps of some interest:

https://www.dpreview.com/news/1440456457/panasonic-unveils-industry-first-8k-organic-image-sensor-with-global-shutter


----------



## stevelee (May 26, 2018)

Finally, they can photograph dark matter.


----------



## Talys (May 29, 2018)

Vorlon technology at last!


----------

